# Summer Fun!



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

3 girls having a chill time in our summer season.

Cat: oh is that how you do a cat fight? Aw, heII no! Show her some claws, girl!


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

super cute!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

GourmetMommy said:


> super cute!!


Hehe. Thanks!


----------

